# Exterior Nail Hole Filler



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

So I tried to reply to a thread on same subject but it wouldn't let me because it was too old. 

My question is what are you using to fill nail holes on the trim? I normally mix up some 45 minute mud and fill them and then sand, like I do for interior. But I think that may not be the best. So I searched this forum and read painters using Crawford's and MH. I bought a can of Crawford's filled up a few holes (not really impressed so far, more like window glazing) and then come back a day later to sand but it's not hard, at all. 

Is there something wrong with the putty or is that how it is supposed to be?

If that is how it is supposed to be, why is that good? For expansion and contractions of the weather?

Anyone else use 45 minute mud? 

https://www.painttalk.com/f6/exterior-nail-hole-filler-71482/

https://www.homedepot.com/p/USG-She...-Setting-Type-Joint-Compound-384210/100321610


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

cardgunner said:


> So I tried to reply to a thread on same subject but it wouldn't let me because it was too old.
> 
> My question is what are you using? I normally mix up some 45 minute mud and fill them and then sand, like I do for interior. But I think that may not be the best. So I search this forum and see painters using Crawford's and MH. I bought a can of Crawford's filled up a few holes (not really impressed so far, more like window glazing) and then come back a day later to sand but it's not hard, at all.
> 
> ...


Although not a fan of Dap products, I started using the Dap Platinum Patch for filling exterior fastener holes and small wood repairs. It’s hydrophobic and doesn’t turn to mush when not painted over. It bonds exceptionally well to both wood and primed surfaces. It’s hard enough that it works well on outside corner repairs. It does experience the usual shrinkage, typically requiring 2 applications. I’d say it sands sort of between that of a polyester filler and a conventional vinyl wood filler. It seems to have a bit of flex, moving with the wood and not pushing out of the fastener holes. It cannot be used for filling joints or as a skim coat repair. It was first introduced last year and I’ve been using it for the past 14 months on a large exterior I started in the summer of 2018. So far it’s experienced 4 season’s worth of expansion/contraction and hasn’t exhibited any problems.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Crawfords rock hard water putty gets rock hard, believe me. I use it when filling holes on wood trim/siding. Doesn't shrink, not much sanding needed at all if you apply it carefully.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

SemiproJohn said:


> Crawfords rock hard water putty gets rock hard, believe me. I use it when filling holes on wood trim/siding. Doesn't shrink, not much sanding needed at all if you apply it carefully.


I think you may be thinking of Durham's Rock Hard

https://www.amazon.com/Donald-Durhams-076694000046-4-Pound-Rockhard/dp/B000LNS2LU

And I think this would be the same in principle as 45 minute mud.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

SemiproJohn said:


> Crawfords rock hard water putty gets rock hard, believe me. I use it when filling holes on wood trim/siding. Doesn't shrink, not much sanding needed at all if you apply it carefully.


Yes, Durham's works better than the roofing coating Jennifer had to deal with a couple of months ago! Just don't use it on porch floors (which used to be a popular thing to do around here). Pops right out after a couple of months.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

cardgunner said:


> I think you may be thinking of Durham's Rock Hard
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Donald-Durhams-076694000046-4-Pound-Rockhard/dp/B000LNS2LU
> 
> And I think this would be the same in principle as 45 minute mud.



I was, thanks for clarifying. I can't believe my brain got Durham's confused with Crawford's.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

So I got a small tub of the DAP Platinum Patch and tried it. A little soupy and sloppy but it covered ok. I will need 2 coats for perfect painted trim. I also tried a tube of the red BONDO. It liked that because it was easy to dispense. It filled the holes OK. Will need a second coat for perfect trim. I also tried them both. First bondo and then finish with the DAP. 

I'm wondering, will the red Bondo bleed thru 2 coats of white BM Regal exterior?


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I use 3M patch and prime.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

canopainting said:


> I use 3M patch and prime.


For exterior? I don't think it will hold up to the weather.


----------



## Lightningboy65 (Mar 12, 2018)

cardgunner said:


> For exterior? I don't think it will hold up to the weather.


It has an interior/exterior rating.


----------

